# Anxiety is getting the better of me. Someone please help!



## mlarosa84 (Jun 24, 2016)

Good morning everyone! I am having anxiety so bad, I don't even know where to start. My name is Michael and I am from NY. I am 31. I am 5'11 and now 184 lbs. Back in March I was diagnosed with a fatty liver, mainly due to the way I was eating. I had a CT Scan which confirmed the fatty liver and then my cardiologist ordered an MRI which showed it. My liver enzymes are continuing to trend down to normal levels which is good! Back in March when this started, I was 213 lbs. Today, I am 184. You would think I would feel great, but I have had such bad anxiety!!!!!!!!!! I drastically changed my diet. I IMMEDIATELY stopped eating pizza, cake, cookies, ice cream, burgers, steak, and any alcohol. Everyone keeps telling me that is what the weight loss is from, my doctor even said that according to his BMI calculator, I am still overweight. I have noticed that my BM's are changing. Sometimes they are dark, sometimes light, sometimes long and well formed like a snake, etc.....On occasion, I have slight abdominal and back discomfort. I usually go to sleep at around 8:30AM and wake around 3:00AM unable to sleep the rest of the night, not necessarily because of pain, but because of worrying. Every morning I am crying in fear of what's going on. My wife is at her wits end and is ready to leave me. I have a 10 month old baby girl and I am scared to death I won't see her grow up. My blood work was normal other than the liver enzymes and my CT Scan showed "No Bowel Obstruction or Wall Thickening" and my MRI was normal. I also notice that the left side of my stomach protrudes out a slight bit more than the right sometimes, but in the morning it looks more normal. My doctor said that nobody is perfectly symmetrical. Could this be IBS? I am so fearful everyday. I have been to the ER several times and everyone has felt and listened to my belly and said it seemed fine. One ER DR gave me mg of Xanax because I was hysterical in fear.


----------



## michael1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi. Don't despair, I can relate to what you're talking about. Don't try prescription drugs unless absolutely necessary. .what works for me is a herb called Ashwaganda. Buy organic powder and buy empty capsules. Take about two grams a day. It will have the following effects. 1. No anxiety. 2. Your sleep pattern will return to normal. 3. Your energy will improve. It may take a couple of weeks but I promise you that it will work. It's called an adaptogenic plant, which means that it balances your system. It won't help with your liver as far as I'm aware but shouldn't harm it. My best to you and your family


----------



## Karan K (Jun 14, 2016)

Meditation and a change of environment worked for me. Very rare now.


----------



## lithium (Oct 9, 2015)

Anti anxiety meds are available. Have you tried any? Anti anxiety meds include benzodiazepines, antidepressants and miscellaneous meds(buspar,gabapentin) . Unfortunately no meds are without cons. If you can tolerate antidepressants those are best for long term use. Unfortunately antidepressants have nasty side effects. I for one cannot tolerate single one of them.

As you mentioned benzodiazepines like xanax are great for short term use. Long term use is also possible if you are responsible with them. I use klonopin for my anxiety and the root problem of that anxiety.

If you don't want to go down the med route you can try meditation, exercise etc.


----------



## mlarosa84 (Jun 24, 2016)

The Xanax helps a little. I take a very small dose, 0.25mg, but I have never taken any major medication in my life. I find that it makes me feel sluggish and slow. Now I am hearing gurgling noises in my stomach. Just when I think I feel better, I recognize another symptom. My wife is so fed up. Ughhhh so stressful!!!!!


----------



## mlarosa84 (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you Karan! I do have some meditation music on my iPhone.


----------

